# when is she due??? is she pregnant at all??**kidded***



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

this is my other pygmy, muffin...not supposed to be bred...but i'm not so sure now..like i mentioned in my other posts...my buck broke in on my girls this last fall...it happened several times, but she seemed to be in heat a month ago..so i thought anyway..he mounted her a few times and still tries now if he could...he can't stand the fact that he can't get to her...


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: when is she due??? is she pregnant at all??*

is she a first freshener? if so, then judging by her udder, I would say she's pregnant and due in about a month.


----------



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: when is she due??? is she pregnant at all??*

Thank you so much for replying...yes, she is a first freshener..i wanted to wait with her..she is only 14 months old. i had no intention of her being bred until another year. She is so small compared to my other goats..almost like she is stunted in comparison, but she has seemed to grow quite a bit in height over the last few months, but still she is little thing. I'm very concerned as she seems to have the look of prolapse when she is lying down...the vulva is very puffy when she is standing but it almost turns inside out if she is lying down..about the size of a small lemon...i've never had this happen to my goats. She is very skittish and it's very difficult to get any contact with her unless i trap her...i feel bad as i don't want to traumatize her, but i had to give her some bloat medicine and was able to get a good look at her as she was calm after i got her in my lap. I was praying she wasn't due too soon as i just gave her and my other preggy their cdt shots...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: when is she due??? is she pregnant at all??*

I agree...she has a FF udder...and looks preggo to me too.... :thumb:


----------



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: when is she due??? is she pregnant at all??*

yeah, that's what i expected to hear...idk why i was in such denial that when i noticed her udder a couple months ago and just assumed that it was part of the growth process..i didn't realize they only had teats until they were bred...they have definitely changed in the last few weeks for sure..the udder looks enormous compared to the two little "mosquito bites" she had in February..she has had a wet/tackiness to her vulva area this week...everything sticks to it; i pray she is due in a month and not any sooner, but at the same time, i don't want her to have the chance at having a huge single either...i really hope she is able to pull through..she is still a baby in my eyes..i'm having a hard time coming to terms that little muffin is going to be a momma...


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: when is she due??? is she pregnant at all??*

Yep, I agree with the others. How old is she?


----------



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: when is she due??? is she pregnant at all??*

just turned 14 months..i'm very uneasy with this "surprise"...the other doe that he bred is 4yrs and has had 2 other very easy deliveries and is a much bigger girl..this one has me very nervous..


----------



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: when is she due??? is she pregnant at all??*

This is a photo from February25th...(left to right) Muffin, Jebb, and Sweetie...Muffin is a runt compared to them..bless her


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: when is she due??? is she pregnant at all??*

:thumbup: :wink:


----------



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: when is she due??? is she pregnant at all??*

udder today...i really don't know why she decided to give me this amazing view of her udder today, but she did and i took advantage of it...


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: when is she due??? is she pregnant at all?? UDDER PICS*

... Well I hope its a successful delivery and has a small :kidred: .


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: when is she due??? is she pregnant at all?? UDDER PICS*

With the growth she has going on... I'll say twins and they should be arriving in a week or 2, she may surprise you with triplets too.


----------



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: when is she due??? is she pregnant at all?? UDDER PICS*

thanks Liz, that makes me feel a better, she has definitely filled out some...i don't care one bit what she has, as long as she can survive the birth..be it one or five bucks or does, the smaller the better...


----------



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: when is she due??? is she pregnant at all?? UDDER PICS*

:hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: when is she due??? is she pregnant at all?? UDDER PICS*

Accidental breedings happen...My pygmy/nigerian cross doe Angel was bred through the fence at 4 months old by a very determined 7 month old ND named Chief... definately not something I would have expected to be done until I saw him! Yes...I was panicked and a nervous wreck the entire 5 months and I did know the breed date but it didn't make things any easier for me!

Angel was on the larger side, which was in her favor and she delivered a single doeling all by herself even though I was watching her constantly for signs of imminent delivery, she had her baby with my 2 other does and had her almost dry and nursing when I found her. This was in February of 2008 and her posts are here in TGS archives somewhere.... At 14 months, your doe may not be the age at which you would have planned her to kid but she's certainly old enough and looking at her, she's big enough too...I am thinking at least twins though, even if it is a single I'm sure she'll do fine. :hug:


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: when is she due??? is she pregnant at all?? UDDER PICS*

Yep, she sure looks to be due soon!

I bred my ND just shy of 8 months old. She was tall and lanky. Then I regretted it the entire 5 months. She hardly had a belly and some days I wondered if she was pregnant. She was just so thin. I couldn't keep good weight on her. Well she delivered 2 nice sized babies with ease. Just a couple of pushes, perfect presentation, they were out. Only downfall was I don't think they would have made it if I wasn't there. She delivered them and just stared off into space chewing her cud. Didn't even notice them in front of her face. I cleaned them up and then all of a sudden it just clicked.. She's the best momma goat now. One kid didn't make it for unknown reasons but she is always watching over her kid. Gives me 1 qt of milk per day while nursing her GIANT kiddo who is 24lbs at 8 weeks old. She is an angel on the milking stand. She also continued to grow and now she is very healthy looking and even put on a little extra weight. She is the same size as her sister (who used to be bigger then her). Doesn't seem to have stunted her at all.

I'm sure your girl will be okay! Just keep a close eye on her so you can try to be there when she kids. :thumb:


----------



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: when is she due??? is she pregnant at all?? UDDER PICS*

thanks a lot..i have two that were accidentally bred..so, i'm on pins and needles until at least one of them kids...i wouldn't wish this anxiety on anyone, i was certain Sweetie would have delivered today, tomorrow will be 30 days since she had all the discharge and when i found she had milk in her udder and was indeed bred..the wax plugs have formed back, thankfully, so surely i didn't cause any problems expressing the milk...


----------



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

she kidded yesterday, effortlessly, i assume, since my oldest daughter went out to take her some raisins and two hours later she came to dinner with a brand new doeling! pics in announcements..


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

http://thegoatspot.net/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=32681


----------

